# Living in Ajman



## cyberturk

Hello to everybody,

I will move to UAE as of March as an expat. I had already my working permit and will stay 1 month in a hotel and will look for an apartment. My office is located between Ajman and Um Al Quwain. Most of my friends told me that I should live in the Marina area but when I check I saw that it will take me 1h 10 minutes to reach the office.

I started to search on web sites on found an area called Ajman Corniche. I saw some nice buildings, hotels and a shopping area there. When I search this forum, I saw treads from 2013 but there is no other updated info.

Do we have anybody who has experience with Ajman? I am single and will work until 7pm everyday. I like staying at home during weeks and in the weekend, I will drive to other parts of the country. Do you think it is logical to live in Ajman? I have 90 TAED budget for housing.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
If you are going to be working in Ajman area then it would make sense to live there (or Ajman side of Sharjah, UAQ or Ras al Kaimah) - rather than commuting from Dubai (which could take 1-2 hours each way).
Ajman is much cheaper than Dubai for rental prices and you can always visit Dubai and the other Emirates on your weekends.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ue95038

cyberturk said:


> Hello to everybody,
> 
> I will move to UAE as of March as an expat. I had already my working permit and will stay 1 month in a hotel and will look for an apartment. My office is located between Ajman and Um Al Quwain. Most of my friends told me that I should live in the Marina area but when I check I saw that it will take me 1h 10 minutes to reach the office.
> 
> I started to search on web sites on found an area called Ajman Corniche. I saw some nice buildings, hotels and a shopping area there. When I search this forum, I saw treads from 2013 but there is no other updated info.
> 
> Do we have anybody who has experience with Ajman? I am single and will work until 7pm everyday. I like staying at home during weeks and in the weekend, I will drive to other parts of the country. Do you think it is logical to live in Ajman? I have 90 TAED budget for housing.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I recently moved from UK to Ajman and had many concerns before moving here particularly in terms of place to live in Ajman. I agree with Steve, it doesn't make sense to stay in Dubai and kill yourself in driving everyday. Traffic here is horrible and I won't suggest you to risk your life.
Ajman corniche is a decent place to live in Ajman - I rented a flat in Corniche Tower and it's lovely. It's not much cheaper than Dubai but you love it here. Send me a private message if you need any further help or discuss. Regards,


----------



## cyberturk

ue95038 said:


> Hi, I recently moved from UK to Ajman and had many concerns before moving here particularly in terms of place to live in Ajman. I agree with Steve, it doesn't make sense to stay in Dubai and kill yourself in driving everyday. Traffic here is horrible and I won't suggest you to risk your life.
> Ajman corniche is a decent place to live in Ajman - I rented a flat in Corniche Tower and it's lovely. It's not much cheaper than Dubai but you love it here. Send me a private message if you need any further help or discuss. Regards,


Thanks for the answer. I saw also some ads about Corniche Tower. I will look at the place next week. Do you have any power outgage in this building? Any infrastructure problem?
Thanks!


----------



## ue95038

cyberturk said:


> Thanks for the answer. I saw also some ads about Corniche Tower. I will look at the place next week. Do you have any power outgage in this building? Any infrastructure problem?
> Thanks!


Corniche tower is the best residential building in Ajman. I never heard about such problems here. We are on 49th floor but the lifts are really high speed - it would take 51 seconds to reach on 49th floor from the ground. I never wait more than 30 seconds for the lifts. If you want to live in Ajman, this is the best option (for flats) I heard a lot about Al-Hamra in RAK as well. Finally, choice is yours based on your optimisation. All the very best.


----------



## sonia101

hi, i am new to this forum - how do i private message you?
sonia


----------



## cyberturk

I think for private messages you should have some more messages. I rented the apartment in Corniche Tower and lived there for 2 years. There are positive and negative sides:

- cheap
- lovely view
- very big apartment
- lot of locals around, you feel the middle east

- old building, infrastructure problems
- lots of cockroach due to poor garbage system
- you should pay extra for the gym and condition is bad
- huge traffic on the road in the evenings as thousands of people are visiting the area

I moved out from there on March. There were a new construction next to it. If it is ready, I would really move there.


----------

